# Bureau of Land Management; Another hypocritical waste of tax dollars



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hypocritical bunch of Anti-Constitutional socialists.

BLM illegally sold thousands of wild horses for slaughter: report - Washington Times


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

BLT Bureau of Land Theft
Such a surprise they didn't obey their own laws


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Bureau of anything can't be a good thing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thieves of State rights.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey the Feds never have enough money. Its ok for them to run universal scams but you can not unless you give them a generous bribe...oopps I mean cut so they can continue to do things that harm the subjects..oopps I mean comrades of this once great republic. Any investigation of this will end up with no wrong doing to be found and promotions for all who did the bidding of government.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

wonder how would horse hamburgers with triple bacon and mayo would taste like


----------



## Axeman (Sep 30, 2015)

gambit said:


> wonder how would horse hamburgers with triple bacon and mayo would taste like


If you eat fast food with any regularity...you probably already know how it tastes!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

You can adopt any wild horse.

$1K per year in food
$1K per year in Vet Costs
$1K per year in Farrier fees

*Rancher*


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The BLM is an organization. Like the VA, post office, or IBM. The organization didn't do this, an individual or group of people did. They belong in prison. I'm keen on personal responsibility not blaming some nebulous organization. Find those responsible, fence off 20 acres and let them care for 40 wild horses until they ( not the horses ) die.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

They recently stole a ranchers land in N Tx after the family owned it for 130 years. Tyrants!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ripon said:


> The BLM is an organization. Like the VA, post office, or IBM. The organization didn't do this, an individual or group of people did. They belong in prison. I'm keen on personal responsibility not blaming some nebulous organization. Find those responsible, fence off 20 acres and let them care for 40 wild horses until they ( not the horses ) die.


I'm keen on eliminating nefarious government organizations that take my hard earned money and wastes it.
Especially since the BLM is nothing like IBM, a publicly traded company who is in the business of increasing shareholder equity and profits. Nothing close to the VA or the Post Office; both of which loses many tax payer dollars per year.

Thanks


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Hypocritical bunch of Anti-Constitutional socialists.
> 
> BLM illegally sold thousands of wild horses for slaughter: report - Washington Times


I haven't heard much on the Bundy ranch recently.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

There is a James Yeager video follow up that was posted on youtube a few weeks ago. Basically BLM is leaving them alone. If you know the while back story, this is the right answer aside from any kind of restitution.


----------

